# Notebook 2 oder 4 Kern ?



## spaceskull (3. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen 
ich überlege mir einen laptop/ notebook zuzulegen. wer die wahl hat, hat die qual. ich stell euch mal meine überlegungen vor.
Notebook, Acer, »Aspire AS 8930G«, Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Quad Q 9000, 320 GB Festplatte hier, hat nen NVIDIA GeForce 9600M-GT 1024 MB grafikchip.
alternativ dazu einen Acer Aspire 8930G hier mit einem NVIDIA® GeForce® 9700M-GT grafikchip.
nutzen möchte ich das notebook u. a. für grafische und soundtechnische arbeiten. mein lieblingsspiel ( warhammer-online) sollte auch gut laufen, ist aber bei den beiden geräten kein problem.
meine frage wäre nun, mit welchem hab ich längerfristig mehr freude. der quadcore mit dem etwas kleineren grafikchip oder der dualcore mit dem größeren grafikchip. 
vielleicht gibt es auch zu beiden noch alternativen, in der selben preisklasse ?
danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Drifter_usa (3. Januar 2009)

Kommt ganz darauf an ob die Anwendungen die du benutzt Quad Core Optimiert sind. Wenn sie es nicht sind ist die Wahl natürlich klar.

Hast du mal bei Notebooksbilliger geschaut? Ist ganz gut da!


----------



## gdfan (3. Januar 2009)

ich würde das book mit dem Quad nehmen da es ein FullHD-Display hat. Ebentfalls spührt man beim Arbeiten schon den Unterschiedzwischen Quad und Duo. BAer es kommt drauf an was du machen willst


----------



## k4m1k42e (3. Januar 2009)

Die 9700M GT hat den gleichen Chip wie die 9600M GT (nur höher getaktet)
Chip:625 zu 500Mhz; Shader:1550 zu 1250Mhz => Gigaflops: 148 zu 120.
D.h. mit Glück kannst du diese Leistung per Overclocking _(fast)_ erreichen.

Bei den meisten Spielen dürfte der P8600 aber schneller als der Q9000 sein.
Wenn du das Notebook häufiger zum Arbeiten als zum Spielen nutzt Q9000.

Beide Notebooks sind aber nur bedingt portabel, da sehr groß und schwer.
Empfehle dir daher 17 Zoll Breitbild (16:10) Format als besten Kompromiss.
Wenn du 18,4 Zoll willst nimm ein Display mit 1920 x 1080 Pixeln Auflösung.

Falls du dich zwischen den beiden Notebooks entscheiden möchtest,
würde ich zum Q9000 und dem kleineren Grafikchip (9600M GT) greifen.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (3. Januar 2009)

VORSICHT: Die 9600GT hat glaube ich nur DDR2-Speicher und das macht die Karte schon ein ganzes Stück langsamer.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich würde denn zweikerner nehmen!!!
- weniger stromverbrauch
- stärkere grafik
- 2 kerner haben sich schon bewährt, die vierkerner sind eigentlich neu und kaum verbaut!

Außerdem ist der zweikerner warscheihnlich schneller pro kern und beim daddeln ist meistens nochalles für 2 Kerne optimiert!
Außerdem, wann kommt es vor, dass man alle Kerne voll auslasted. Hab ich noch nicht geschaft. Meistens isses die Graka.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2009)

die frage is, ob du wirklich ein NBook brauchst. so große, wie du verlinkt hast, sind ja mobil nicht zu gebrauchen. und für das geld kriegst du nen 3 mal so starken desktopPC


----------



## spaceskull (4. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen 
vielen dank erstmal für die konstruktiven antworten ! 
@k4m1k42e und Hänchenkeule danke für die details. 
overclocking bei notebooks, soll ja nicht so der renner sein.  grafik vielleicht ?
sollte der 9600M- GT grafikchip nicht mit GDDR3 ausgestattet sein, wäre meine entscheidung zu gunsten des zweikern-cpu's klar. ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das beide mit GDDR3 bestückt sind, da ja auch der arbeitsspeicher bei beiden books DDR3 ist. leider habe ich zu dem quad immo nur die "ottoversand"- details.
mit dem gewicht habe ich kein problem, bei audio,-grafikanwendungen ist ein größerer bildschirm immer von vorteil finde ich und das quadbook bietet mir ja ne auflösung von 1920 x 1080 Pixeln.
bei mir zuhause werkelt ein etwas älterer PC mit einem E6600@3,0 GHz fröhlich mit ner 8800er GTS + 2 monitore( 17"/22") und ich habe noch keinen grund zu meckern.
alternativen zu den beiden book's habe ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2009)

spaceskull schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> ich überlege mir einen laptop/ notebook zuzulegen. wer die wahl hat, hat die qual. ich stell euch mal meine überlegungen vor.
> Notebook, Acer, »Aspire AS 8930G«, Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Quad Q 9000, 320 GB Festplatte hier, hat nen NVIDIA GeForce 9600M-GT 1024 MB grafikchip.
> alternativ dazu einen Acer Aspire 8930G hier mit einem NVIDIA® GeForce® 9700M-GT grafikchip.
> ...


das mit 4 Kernen ist nur ein reiner Mode thrend , keiner braucht so was wirklich , ich komme z.b  sehr gut mit einem  Corte klar ,.


----------



## spaceskull (4. Januar 2009)

abend 

ich habe bei Acer unter Technische Spezifikationen gesehen, das der 9600M- GT grafikchip mit DDR3 speicher verbaut wird. 
tendiere daher, richtung quadcore


----------



## k4m1k42e (13. Januar 2009)

@spaceskull: Informiere dich bei "Otto" und kauf nur wenn GDDR3 drauf ist.
Bei den Modellen mit 1024MB wird oft GDDR2 verbaut (siehe Hähnchenkeule).
=> Der Leistungsverlust durch GDDR2 ist nicht kompensiert mit +512MB VRAM.


----------

